# Cow Down!!!



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Muzzy Elk!!!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Good job!
Good eatin' too


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Hell yeah is that a red dot? Good job and nice cow.


----------



## megadeth79 (Jul 3, 2009)

Congrats!! one week and I'm off on my hunt for elk, rifle I would love to pick up a muzzy, they look like fun!


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice looking animal. Mind if I ask what load you used. I'll be using my muzzy on the rifle cow hunt.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's the story on my brother's cow...

It was a crisp Thursday morning hunting on public land in Southern Utah on the Panguitch Lake Unit. She was grazing in a meadow with about 8 other cows and calves and a nice 5X6 bull. My shot was 152 yards using 2 50 grain Triple 7 Pellets and a 245 grain Powerbelt slug. I hit her in the right shoulder and she took off. She went into the thick trees and after tracking her for a bit, I put another round to the heart at 30 yards, she expired quickly. Took me 2 hours and a chain saw, along with my 15 year-old son to pull her out. A lot of work, but really good eating!

There you have it!


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool. I will be using a similar load, good to know those powerbelts work on Elk too.


----------

